# I just had a genius Christmas shopping idea



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 26, 2021)

Desperate times call for desperate measures. LOL! 

If you live close enough, just organize a shore to ship and return boat and go directly aboard

If you live too far away, tour busses to the port, organize the same kind of thing to get to the ships and return. Right? Am I right? I mean, heck, people charter busses in small towns all the time to take them to bigger towns/cities for a day of shopping. The only difference here is going by boat.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 26, 2021)

Well, dang! Nobody seems to get on board (pun intended) with my bright idea. Wonder why?


----------



## Gaer (Oct 26, 2021)

Georgia, Been hitting the sauce today?  (just kidding!)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 26, 2021)

If we’re lucky all of the Christmas things will arrive in time for the January clearance sales.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 26, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Georgia, Been hitting the sauce today?  (just kidding!)


Wut wo...busted!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 26, 2021)

@Aunt Bea January of what year? If there are clothes on those ships, they'll be out of style by the time they get here!


----------

